# Thank You Letters



## IndyIllini (Jun 12, 2008)

Just wondering if people wrote thank you letters to the individuals who wrote the recommendation letters? For Indiana, I had to get 5 letters.


----------



## awdturboiv (Jun 12, 2008)

IndyIllini said:


> Just wondering if people wrote thank you letters to the individuals who wrote the recommendation letters? For Indiana, I had to get 5 letters.


I was wondering the same thing, or if a friendly e-mail would be sufficient?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 12, 2008)

IndyIllini said:


> Just wondering if people wrote thank you letters to the individuals who wrote the recommendation letters? For Indiana, I had to get 5 letters.


If you passed I think you should let your references know that. Since I worked with the majoprity of my references, after I got notice that I passed, I personally went to each, informed them that I paseed and thanked them for thier help. One reference who was retired I contacted and thanked via e-mail.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 12, 2008)

I actually contacted each by phone. I formally thanked them for their help with me ataining such a big career milestone. One actually offered to take me out to lunch to discuss the options of another job...


----------



## ODB_PE (Jun 12, 2008)

I have still put-off my thank you letters from December oops

I think a formal letter is the way to go, and a good time to remind them that they may be needed one more time in the immediate future as you are establishing your NCEES registration (which everybody should probably do and I still haven't done that either. It is discounted the first year after you get your license)


----------



## awdturboiv (Jun 12, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> I have still put-off my thank you letters from December oops
> I think a formal letter is the way to go, and a good time to remind them that they may be needed one more time in the immediate future as you are establishing your NCEES registration (which everybody should probably do and I still haven't done that either. It is discounted the first year after you get your license)


I think I'll make the call.


----------



## ODB_PE (Jun 12, 2008)

awdturboiv said:


> I think I'll make the call.


I suppose that it depends on your situation, too. I only had to get 3 - one of which was my boss (no thank you note for him) - the other two are old timers - one is 80-something years old, highly decorated civil engineer and the other is a highly respected professor. I don't see either of them too often. I think those guys deserve a letter.

Now, if my reference was a co-worker a few years older than me - I think a few beers after work would be appropriate.

Of course, most young whippersnappers probably do it with a text message these days.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 12, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> Of course, most young whippersnappers probably do it with a text message these days.


yeah... I did email thank yous.... at the time all four of them still worked with me, now, less than a year later, only one of them is still with my company (my boss)


----------



## maryannette (Jun 12, 2008)

I sent e-mails. And I'm not a young whippersnapper.


----------



## CbusPaul (Jun 12, 2008)

I just sent e-mails out...That felt good because it's all over.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 12, 2008)

I personally thanked those in the office, emailed the others.



> Of course, most young whippersnappers probably do it with a text message these days.


I'm 28 and think I must be just over the hill as far as text messaging and those facebook type sites go. My wife is 27 and the same way. But her sister is 4 years younger and way into both.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 12, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm 28 and think I must be just over the hill as far as text messaging and those facebook type sites go. My wife is 27 and the same way. But her sister is 4 years younger and way into both.


You are not alone, I have never sent text message and I don't get the point of the facebooks or myspace. Although, I know a lot of people our age that do go cookoo for those things. I mean really, if you want to tell me something, call, email or heaven forbid write a letter, but to have a computer program send an email saying Bobby joe has posted a message on you wall.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 12, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> You are not alone, I have never sent text message and I don't get the point of the facebooks or myspace. Although, I know a lot of people our age that do go cookoo for those things. I mean really, if you want to tell me something, call, email or heaven forbid write a letter, but to have a computer program send an email saying Bobby joe has posted a message on you wall.


I actually was in the same boat up until last fall. That's when I got one of the new Palm Centro cell phones which makes sending text messages very easy. My wife and I (both 28) text message each other all the time since then (she has a Palm Treo). It actually works really well with me at work and her at school. We're able to communicate without disrupting either environment. I have a myspace page simply as a way to stay in contact with some of my friends / old classmates, but I don't remember the last time I logged on. My wife (for whatever reason) is simply crazy about it. She is always telling me that I should log on and see the new pictures / videos / messages / crap she posted, but I never do.


----------



## LionCE (Jun 18, 2008)

Dexman1349 said:


> I actually was in the same boat up until last fall. That's when I got one of the new Palm Centro cell phones which makes sending text messages very easy. My wife and I (both 28) text message each other all the time since then (she has a Palm Treo). It actually works really well with me at work and her at school. We're able to communicate without disrupting either environment. I have a myspace page simply as a way to stay in contact with some of my friends / old classmates, but I don't remember the last time I logged on. My wife (for whatever reason) is simply crazy about it. She is always telling me that I should log on and see the new pictures / videos / messages / crap she posted, but I never do.


I wrote friendly e-mails. Also I worked with three of my endorsers, so they knew after I came in to work that Monday and gave the "Hell YEAH!" scream when I walked into the office.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 18, 2008)

I sent a group email to everybody that I listed as a reference...just to let them know that I passed and to thank them for taking the time to fill out the questionnaires. I also sent an email to Dr. Kaiser who made up a practice Electrical AM exam. All he asks for it is an email with your name and location in order to get the answer sheet, and he likes to know whether or not you passed. That beats the hell out of the $50 NCEES charges for their practice exam.


----------



## demax182 (Jun 19, 2008)

It never occured to me to send thank you letters to my references. After reading this thread I just sent out my "thank you's" via email. I'm 28 so I guess I could be considered a young whippersnapper. Man, I'm already 28...


----------



## civil-nj (Jun 23, 2008)

I just got my passing letter today and plan on sending hand-written thank you notes to each of my 5 references. I don't work with any of them anymore and don't email them regularly, so I think an email would be a little too impersonal in my case.


----------

